
DeepDribble: Simulating Basketball with AI - plooh
https://blog.deepmotion.com/2018/08/07/deepdribble-simulating-basketball-with-ai/
======
indeyets
Now they need Boston Dynamics robot to do this for real

~~~
amarant
came here to say the same thing! after Atlas' recent backflip video, it
doesn't seem impossible! I would guess however that this is actually way
harder to perform for a robot than a backflip.

~~~
kingchurch
You are right, dribbling is much harder than backflip because you need not
only balancing control for the lower body but also arm and hands control to
interact with a physically simulated object - the ball.

~~~
amarant
yeah. there are other videos that are actually more related, such as Atlas
running whilst being pushed by someone with a stick. Clearly it's capable to
adjust movement to unexpected external events, which seems like a stepping-
stone towards dribbling (probably wont be able to predict perfectly how the
ball will bounce). Still, based only on public videos, they have a long way to
go.

I haven't seen a video from them in a while though, so who knows, maybe Atlas
is already working his ballgame in secret somewhere.

------
pastshock
Wasn't this a plot point in Zendegi? Only cutting out the middle man of trying
to guess the hidden state of a human brain using fMRI.

------
Leary
These gifs look like how players dribbled in the 1950s.

~~~
thadjo
I noticed that too. Maybe as the models evolve they'll start looking like
Rondo.

------
xianglin
the AI training data mocap was from a college amateur player. So there are
many ways to improve, starting from training data.

